# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Xin tài liệu về liên quan đến CNC.

## cachep104@gmail.com

Như tiêu đề, e mới vào nghề nên muốn xin tài liệu liên quan đến CNC. như đứng máy, viết chương trình.... thêm cả phần tài liệu để đọc bản vẽ cơ khí chuyên ngành CNC. Rất mong nhận được sự giúp đỡ!!!!

----------


## ngocbh2001

Mới vào nghề thì học từng môn thôi bác,không  khéo tẩu hỏa nhập ma,nói vui thôi, bạn phải nói  rõ bạn vận hành trên máy hiệu nào?về viết code bàng tay bạn chịu khó tìm với google,còn cái máy cnc nó chỉ chay theo gcode thôi ban,nên đến vói cnc bạn nên học vẽ 2D,3D

----------

cachep104@gmail.com

----------


## cachep104@gmail.com

> Mới vào nghề thì học từng môn thôi bác,không  khéo tẩu hỏa nhập ma,nói vui thôi, bạn phải nói  rõ bạn vận hành trên máy hiệu nào?về viết code bàng tay bạn chịu khó tìm với google,còn cái máy cnc nó chỉ chay theo gcode thôi ban,nên đến vói cnc bạn nên học vẽ 2D,3D


dạ cảm ơn ạ. vì mới vào nghề nên chẳng biết nên bắt đầu từ đâu cả, cảm ơn bạn đã tư vấn. mh học qua môn vẽ kỹ thuật và auto cad, tiếp theo mh nên học và tìm hiểu đến vấn đề gì ?

----------


## thevinh288

Bạn học matercam cho đơn giản, Nếu có đk thời gian thì bạn học 1 khóa lập trình bằng tay để hiểu lệnh. Về sau xuất chương trình ra phải chỉnh sửa trên simcoedit 1 vài chỗ. bạn phải hiểu thì mới chỉnh được

----------


## dungtb

> Như tiêu đề, e mới vào nghề nên muốn xin tài liệu liên quan đến CNC. như đứng máy, viết chương trình.... thêm cả phần tài liệu để đọc bản vẽ cơ khí chuyên ngành CNC. Rất mong nhận được sự giúp đỡ!!!!


Bác đi học một khóa về CNC là làm được ngay chứ từ đầu mày mò đọc sách lâu lắm , mà cái này đòi hỏi thực hành nữa chỉ đọc nghiên cứu thì không đủ

----------

